# Mundano Heaven



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

I haven't posted here for ages, I've been busy what with having moved jobs in January, however the result of that is that my beloved TT is gone, and has been replaced by a Ford Mondeo, although on the plus side it's the ST TDCi :wink:

I needed a bigger car for my new job. Also, my new employers car allowance differs from the old one in that rather than having a fuel card, I'm reimbursed on a mileage rate, so 27 mpg in the TT wasn't a sound economic option ! Plus I'd doing 20,000 miles a year so depreciation is a killer. I decided a diesel was in order, test drove a Golf 2.0 GT TDi, some A4 TDi quattros and then the new Skoda Octavia diesel vRS. I wasn't very impressed with the Golf, the A4s were too pricey, as was the Skoda, believe it or not.

So I looked at the Mondeo ST TDCi. The depreciation on these things is staggering, so I picked one up on a 55 plate, with loads of extras, for about ten grand less than the price when new.

So the verdict - well, the extra bodykit looks cool (I reckon), with 18" rims, flared wheel arches, honeycomb grill, discrete spoiler, side skirts and deeper bumpers.

Internal equipment is excellent, with an MP3 compatible in-dash Sony CD stacker, cruise, climate, auto lights and wipers, heated seats, bluetooth, voice commands, and stereo remote controls next to the steering wheel. Plenty of leather inside too.

Other equipment includes ESP, power mirrors, Xenons and rear park assist.

It's got lowered sports suspension, 155 bhp and 400Nm of torque. The handling is excellent, with nice sharp steering, but it's also a very comfortable cruiser, with a ride quality that seems luxurious compared to the TT.

The build quality and materials are up to German standards and there's stacks of room inside, more than the A4 I reckon.

So are you convinced yet, can't wait to rush out and buy one ?

Seriously though, I had low expectations and these were blown away. In spite of the fact they're common as muck (not as common as a BMW 3 series though) I think it's fantastic !

My new baby ....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds good - this is why i laugh at people who just blindly buy vws for the old myth about quality and reliability. Better products are on the market and having driven a mondeo before i know it handles better than a poxy golf, Hope you enjoy.

Maybe the reason you see so many about is that they are so much better than the others in its sector :wink:

Can you chip it? o and add twin pipes


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is it the 2.5ltr 6pot?

My best mate has one (his first diesel) and he thinks it's fantastic! Admittedly he doesn't get out much 

Nice car though


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd be tempted if my missus wasn't such a badge snob.

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Is it the 2.5ltr 6pot?
> 
> My best mate has one (his first diesel) and he thinks it's fantastic! Admittedly he doesn't get out much
> 
> Nice car though


Think it's a 2.2 4 pot derv unit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell said:


> I'd be tempted if my missus wasn't such a badge snob.
> 
> How much did you pay for it?


list is 22k so id guess around 12k based on:


greg2302 said:


> about ten grand less than the price when new


Cheapest ones i could see were around 15k - lot of car for the money.
Has electric seats too according to the spec list. These things are better spec'd than my MKII and i bet the arm rest is on the correct side of the car :roll:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Look out for the ones with the following options:

- Leather Recaro seats (v. similar to Focus ST)
- Rear park assist (as it is a suprisingly big car)
- Bluetooth (absolutely brilliant hands free voice activated phone through yr stereo - make sure your phone is reasonably up to date though)
- Xenons (if you like that kind of thing)
- Rear privacy glass (often packaged with Xenons as a 'Technology Pack')
- SATNAV (very classy built in colour unit)
- Rear DVD entertainment system (keep the kids quiet and missus happy)

Best colour: Performance Blue (IMHO)

Prob only add extra Â£500 to Â£1000 to car second hand price for lots of goodies.

Probably only available used now anyway as new supply will be drying up.

Car has mega performance especially in the gears. 45-50mpg on the motorway to top it all.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kell said:


> I'd be tempted if my missus wasn't such a badge snob.
> 
> How much did you pay for it?


You said it - in the country with the most badge snobbery in the world.

It is a great car - no doubting that, with a massive spec list.

But at the end of the day it's a Mundano. :?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I've now done 55k miles in 2 years in my Mundano. It's a 2.0 130 bhp unit but is still excellent (I actually find it a more relaxed drive than the 2.2 as it is less peaky)

The colour touch screen sat nav blows away anything Audi can offer.

For me the main thing is that it is reliable. I had my TT taken away 3 times on a low loader in 33k miles. Nothing has gone wrong with the Mondy. It is still squeak free and the seats are still fine too...

Nutts - there is no V6 diesel in the Mondeo range.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

paulb said:


> I've now done 55k miles in 2 years in my Mundano. It's a 2.0 130 bhp unit but is still excellent (I actually find it a more relaxed drive than the 2.2 as it is less peaky)
> 
> The colour touch screen sat nav blows away anything Audi can offer.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

I was clearly mixing up the petrol V6 ST and the TDI ST 

I'm no expert on Ford's 

Though my mates ST TDI does seem a good deal and it's not that bad a looker either  For the price he paid, he couldn't get anything as reliable, cheap, large, well spec'd


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Mark - I remember the days when I was no expert on Fords too!

I (briefly) had the 3.0 ST220 and it was a cracking car - very thirsty though. I do wish they would put the Jag 2.7 V6 diesel in the Mondeo (same engine is in the Peugeot 407 coupe) I think that would be a great motorway barge.


----------

